# covonia cough medicine



## Phil65 (Dec 12, 2011)

I didn't realise Covonia cough medicine has a fair bit of sugar in it....had some during the night as I have a bad chest infection.  My BS's had been fine until I had some Covonia, so I am now bolusing for it! Next time I will get some sugar-free Covonia (didn't know they sold it before)


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 12, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> I didn't realise Covonia cough medicine has a fair bit of sugar in it....had some during the night as I have a bad chest infection.  My BS's had been fine until I had some Covonia, so I am now bolusing for it! Next time I will get some sugar-free Covonia (didn't know they sold it before)



Oops @ the cough medicine hope you feel better soon though.
A pharmacist told me ages ago that on average 1 tsp of cough medicine contains 1 tsp of sugar or 5 carbs  Besides the affect on blood sugars for people with diabetes I dread to think what this does to peoples teeth


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't normally have it Sue, however after coughing so much to the point of nearly being sick....I had some and it definitely eased my cough. Not surprised on the sugar stat.....I estimate I need 3 units of bolus for 2 spoonfuls of medicine!


----------



## Copepod (Dec 12, 2011)

If it's a chest infection, Phil, then cough medicine won't help much - only prescribed antibiotics from GP will deal with that. If it's a sore throat, then hot toddy or gargling with hot salty water will work as well as over the counter medicine.


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 12, 2011)

Copepod said:


> If it's a chest infection, Phil, then cough medicine won't help much - only prescribed antibiotics from GP will deal with that. If it's a sore throat, then hot toddy or gargling with hot salty water will work as well as over the counter medicine.



I've been taking some penicillin, paracetamol etc....don't want to trouble my GP at the moment but will if there is no improvement over the next few days.


----------



## imtrying (Dec 13, 2011)

hope you're feeling much better soon Phil!


----------



## teapot8910 (Dec 13, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> A pharmacist told me ages ago that on average 1 tsp of cough medicine contains 1 tsp of sugar or 5 carbs  Besides the affect on blood sugars for people with diabetes I dread to think what this does to peoples teeth



Wow! Didn't realise that either 

Hope you're feeling better soon Phil. I've been inhaling steam today as I've got a bit of the lurgy and it has helped a lot with the coughing, maybe worth a try if you're still feeling a bit unwell?


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Katie and Emma,

Still really rough....seeing the doc later today, strangely my bs's have been behaving


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 13, 2011)

Get better soon Phil , The one that ive been always recommended is Robitussin , they do different ones for diffent coughs , dry , chesty etc and they are all sugar free and non drowsy , usually work a treat


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Get better soon Phil , The one that ive been always recommended is Robitussin , they do different ones for diffent coughs , dry , chesty etc and they are all sugar free and non drowsy , usually work a treat



Thanks Jenny.....I've bought some and coupled with my antibiotics from my GP hopefully I will fight it off soon!


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 14, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> Thanks Jenny.....I've bought some and coupled with my antibiotics from my GP hopefully I will fight it off soon!



Youre welcome phil , hope it works for you


----------



## Caroline (Dec 15, 2011)

I ope the cough is better soon, there have been some pretty horrendous coughs around.

I think we have all fallen foul of cough medicine at some time or other. I find it helps to ak the pharmacist and on one occaison the pharmacist phoned my doctor to find out if it was OK for me to have anti biotics and could he fax a prescription through...


----------

